# Ultra Vomit+The Four Horsemen+Trash Heaven, Paris, May 1st 2015



## Milky (May 7, 2015)

Some photos I took last week, I switched from 5D Mark III + 24/1.4 L II to 5D Mark II + 28/1.8 USM when there is not photographer Pit after broking once again my AF system on my 5D Mark III (broken twice on 5D Mark III, and 3 times on 7D, all of them during shows....).

And well I'm quite pleased about the result! Moved from 3000€ to 1000€ worth of gear, and never had any issue with any of my 5DII or 5DI in shows (AF broken wise, ISO wise it is not as good obviously!)

Trash Heaven

120






121





More photos : Trash Heaven Paris 2015 ABSE Photography

The Four Horsemen (Tribute to Metallica)

122





123





More photos : The Four Horsemen Paris 2015 ABSE Photography

Ultra Vomit

124





125





More photos : Ultra Vomit Paris 2015 ABSE Photography


----------



## waday (May 7, 2015)

Very nice photos!

Just a side comment... how in the world are they not wearing ear plugs (or at least the guys in 122 and 125--can't see the others' ears because of their long hair)! They're going to pay for that dearly.


----------



## Gary A. (May 7, 2015)

Bien fait. Merci pour le partage.

Comment briser la force aerienne? Je suis un ancien photojournal et je n'ai pas mon equipement bebe ... mais je n'ai jamais trahi ma AF. Peut-etre avez-vous besoin d'un 1D.


----------



## Milky (May 7, 2015)

waday said:


> Very nice photos!
> 
> Just a side comment... how in the world are they not wearing ear plugs (or at least the guys in 122 and 125--can't see the others' ears because of their long hair)! They're going to pay for that dearly.


Thanks. I have no idea of they do it, but being from line as a photographer (understand I put my face in the bloody speakers) I never go unprotected!


Gary A. said:


> Bien fait. Merci pour le partage.
> 
> Comment briser la force aerienne? Je suis un ancien photojournal et je n'ai pas mon equipement bebe ... mais je n'ai jamais trahi ma AF. Peut-etre avez-vous besoin d'un 1D.


Not sure if we are allowed to speak french in here?  Autofocus system failures of mine I related to getting jump on, mosh on, and so on, or maybe just vibrations ? I have no ideas......
If you're willing to offer me an 1DX, I'm happy to try! But as the AF system is just similar to 7D and 5DIII, I prefer to stick with my 5DII for shooting from the mosh pit!


----------



## Gary A. (May 7, 2015)

Using the camera to break your fall after being jumped on may have a negative effect on the AF and your own body. A 1D has a much, much better build than a 5D and can take more punishment.


----------



## Milky (May 7, 2015)

i never used it to break my fall, and it never had any direct impact, that's just the fast moving around!


----------



## Kawaracer (May 7, 2015)

Again some nice shots. From A 5dMark III you should expect it would be well build to survive some live shows


----------



## spacefuzz (May 8, 2015)

great shots, nice lighting and dynamic poses.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 9, 2015)

You can _speak_ French, but my high school French only got me as far as knowing that Gary said - I am an ancient photojournalist! lol

I particularly like #120, 122, and 125; nice framing and color.


----------



## Milky (May 11, 2015)

Thanks to you 



Kawaracer said:


> From A 5dMark III you should expect it would be well build to survive some live shows


Tell me about it, go warranty extension and I have insurance just in case....


----------



## fjrabon (May 11, 2015)

124 is great!


----------



## Milky (May 26, 2015)

cheers!


----------



## harmonn2 (May 26, 2015)

Personally, I love 121 & 122. All are great though! The colors on 120 are outstanding.


----------



## Milky (May 27, 2015)

thanks a lot


----------

